
On Hiring Senior Engineers - inimino
http://inimino.org/~inimino/blog/hiring
======
fitpolar
This is well written. I’ve had the same issues with symmetric time investment,
especially, and point 3. Referencing this blog post if needed in the hiring
process is going to be really valuable.

------
joeblow9999
The first part gives a really great description of a senior engineer.

